# Bob Sikes



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Started off pretty slow. Lady fish action got the crab baskets launched and the shark pole in the water. Live shrimp, cut bait, and squid were on the menu. My oldest boy hauled in a couple nice croaker, a friend of ours caught a nice black snapper and whiting, and I caught 1 white trout, and 14 blue crab. not a bad night for us considering, atleast we did not get skunked. I can not for the life of me figure out why people go to the bridge ,or pier for that mater, with medium action rods and 12lb. test and expect to get there catch up without a net. Although I think it is on pourpose, If I ever go unprepared I always need it or something else I may have left behind. That being saida fellow angler caught a black drum in the 30" range around 18lbs. and a lady angler caght a nice flatie arond 20". drum was hauled up and released (by me) flatiewas hauled up (by me) and taken home. Thats my story and i'm stickin to it!Sorry no pics the only two I took my son somehow erased!


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

caughtspanish on lyover the wknd , some small some big, did catch one about5lbs.


----------

